# Wo Rezepte, Bank, Inventar und Gold anschauen?



## JokerGermany (30. März 2006)

Wo kann ich die Sachen, die ich oben genannt habe nachschauen?

Ich habe es bei meinem eigenen Char aktiviert und trotzdem erscheint nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (30. März 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann ich die Sachen, die ich oben genannt habe nachschauen?
> 
> Ich habe es bei meinem eigenen Char aktiviert und trotzdem erscheint nix
> 
> ...


Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir nur einen Tip geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geb der DB so ca 10 - 15 Minuten zeit,
dann sollte es da sein.

Wenn nicht, geh in deinen Char und mach Taschen und Bank auf,
und Log dich aus.

Die DB kann leider nicht Zaubern, die braucht was Zeit.


----------



## Crowley (30. März 2006)

Bank und Rezepte werden nur ausgelesen, wenn man die entsprechenden Fenster im Spiel tatsächlich auf hatte.


----------



## JokerGermany (30. März 2006)

Sodan schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir nur einen Tip geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das weiß ich, ich habe gewartet, ca 20 min.

Und hatte alle Fenster, außer das Rezeptfenster auf, und trotzdem wird weder Gold, noch Inventar, Bank angezeigt.
(Die hatte ich offen)
Meinen Char hat er aber aktuualisiert. (Siehe Datum)


----------



## Zulaka (30. März 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:
			
		

> Und hatte alle Fenster, außer das Rezeptfenster auf, und trotzdem wird weder Gold, noch Inventar, Bank angezeigt.
> (Die hatte ich offen)
> Meinen Char hat er aber aktuualisiert. (Siehe Datum)
> [post="110544"][/post]​




Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Mein Char wurde aktualisiert, aber ich kann weder Rezepte noch Inventar sehen. In der BLASC.lua ist alles korrekt aufgeführt, alle Rezepte und Daten.

Ich hab jetzt mal Manuell hochgeladen, aber es passiert immer noch nichts.
Hab mal ein paar Chars durchgesehen, bei keinem scheint die Rezeptanzeige zu funktionieren, oder sie wurden nicht upgedated, kann auch sein.

Ich hab auch BLASC ganz neu installiert, alle alten .lua-Dateien gelöscht. Er zeigt immer noch nichts an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (30. März 2006)

Zulaka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Mein Char wurde aktualisiert, aber ich kann weder Rezepte noch Inventar sehen. In der BLASC.lua ist alles korrekt aufgeführt, alle Rezepte und Daten.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal Manuell hochgeladen, aber es passiert immer noch nichts.
> Hab mal ein paar Chars durchgesehen, bei keinem scheint die Rezeptanzeige zu funktionieren, oder sie wurden nicht upgedated, kann auch sein.
> ...



Hallo ihr,
scheinbar gibt es teilweise noch Probleme mit der Anzeige dieser Daten.
Wir sind an dem Problem dran und hoffen das wir bald eine Lösung bieten können.
Bitte habt also noch etwas Geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Regnor


----------



## JokerGermany (30. März 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr,
> scheinbar gibt es teilweise noch Probleme mit der Anzeige dieser Daten.
> Wir sind an dem Problem dran und hoffen das wir bald eine Lösung bieten können.
> Bitte habt also noch etwas Gedult
> ...



SChön zu wissen, gestern den ganzen Tag dran rumgewerkelt^^


----------



## Zulaka (30. März 2006)

Neuster Stand:

Ich möchte mein Gold nciht anzeigen lassen, trotzdem wird es jetzt angezeigt. Aber Rezepte und Inventar immer noch nicht.

Hmmm....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (30. März 2006)

Wie oben bereits beschrieben, scheint es bei der Ausgabe bei bestimmten personen noch zu stocken, wir  arbeiten daran und hoffen das Problem schnell finden zu können.


----------



## Spellnix (30. März 2006)

Ich schließe mich der Reihe an, mein Char wurde nicht aktualisiert.

Der automatische Upload hat gesagt, es hätte sich nichts geändert (Seit 1.10). Auf BLASC sehe ich auch das letzte Änderungsdatum, welches korrekt ist.

Ich habe in den Einstellungen alle Haken angemacht.


----------



## Mars (31. März 2006)

Same here


----------



## Crowley (31. März 2006)

Spellnix schrieb:
			
		

> Der automatische Upload hat gesagt, es hätte sich nichts geändert (Seit 1.10). Auf BLASC sehe ich auch das letzte Änderungsdatum, welches korrekt ist.
> [post="110569"][/post]​


Kannst du mal überprüfen, ob der BLASCProfiler in den AddOn-Einstellungen aktiviert ist?


----------



## Hexxer (31. März 2006)

Hallo,

hier auch, Char wird nicht mehr vollständig angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Profiler wird bei den Addons angezeigt, scheint also alles i.O..

MFG


----------



## Spellnix (31. März 2006)

Das selbe bei mir. ist aktiviert gewesen.

Allerdings hatte WOW angezeigt, der Profiler wäre veraltet, obwohl ich schon upgedated hatte.

Ich werde heute abend nochmal neu installieren und dann wieder versuchen, melde mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harag (31. März 2006)

Also mir ist folgendes aufgefallen,

bei einem Debug sah alles normal aus also hatte ich einfach mal die Website unter verdacht und tatsache. Ich kann bei meinem »Char« keine Rezepte und Bankinhalt sehen, aber scheinbar fehlt nur der Link oben. Denn wenn ich »http://www.blasc.de/?c=54388&tab=5«  und »http://www.blasc.de/?c=54388&tab=7«  manuell aufrufe zeigt er mir diese auch an. Wo die Rezepte sind weis ich zwar immer noch ned ^^


Gruß
Harag

P.S. hier noch das Debug

```
31.03.2006 11:15:02<<- BLASC Version: 0.10.1 Build:184
31.03.2006 11:15:02<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
31.03.2006 11:15:02->> WoW Build Version: 5195
31.03.2006 11:15:02->> Programm gestartet
31.03.2006 11:15:02->> Timer:1000
31.03.2006 11:15:02->> WoWFileName: E:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
31.03.2006 11:15:02->> Autoupdate: -1
31.03.2006 11:15:02->> Modus: 15
31.03.2006 11:15:02->> Gold: 0
31.03.2006 11:15:14->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (31.03.2006 11:15:14)
31.03.2006 11:15:14->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
31.03.2006 11:17:24->> WoW als beendet erkannt
31.03.2006 11:17:24<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
31.03.2006 11:17:24<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\***\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
31.03.2006 11:17:25<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\***\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
31.03.2006 11:17:25<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\****\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
31.03.2006 11:17:25<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\****\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> Suche abgeschlossen
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 2
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> Aktuelles Profil: ***
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\***\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> FTP: Host-Name web1.planet-multiplayer.de wird aufgelöst.
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> FTP: Verbinden mit 82.149.225.235.
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> FTP: Verbunden.
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> FTP: Verbindung hergestellt
31.03.2006 11:17:25<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
31.03.2006 11:17:25<<- Laden von ({47E79C6E-A67B-4B83-B278-1FAA4DBF904D}.lua)
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> Aktuelles Profil: ****
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\****\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
31.03.2006 11:17:25<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
31.03.2006 11:17:25<<- Laden von ({E3A44DCE-D7A8-40C7-A9F8-BF6D2A7F8AD6}.lua)
31.03.2006 11:17:25<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({E3A44DCE-D7A8-40C7-A9F8-BF6D2A7F8AD6}.lua
31.03.2006 11:17:25FTPPREPUT Filename=E:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={E3A44DCE-D7A8-40C7-A9F8-BF6D2A7F8AD6}.lua
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> FTP: FTP-Transfer wird gestartet
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> FTP: Transfer abgeschlossen
31.03.2006 11:17:25FTPAFPUT
31.03.2006 11:17:25<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> Lade Blacklist
31.03.2006 11:17:25->> entpacke Blacklist
31.03.2006 11:17:26->> Blacklist geladen
31.03.2006 11:17:26->> Start Wissensdatenbank
31.03.2006 11:17:26->> Parse itemcache
31.03.2006 11:17:26<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
31.03.2006 11:17:26->> Start Parsen 2609718
31.03.2006 11:17:26<<- ClientVersion: 5195
31.03.2006 11:17:30<<- Typ2 hat 0 neue Einträge
31.03.2006 11:17:30->> Ende Parsen 2614546
31.03.2006 11:17:30->> Parse questcache
31.03.2006 11:17:30<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
31.03.2006 11:17:30->> Start Parsen 2614578
31.03.2006 11:17:30<<- ClientVersion: 5195
31.03.2006 11:17:30<<- Typ1 hat 0 neue Einträge
31.03.2006 11:17:30->> Ende Parsen 2614656
31.03.2006 11:17:30->> Parse creaturecache
31.03.2006 11:17:30<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
31.03.2006 11:17:31->> Start Parsen 2614687
31.03.2006 11:17:31<<- ClientVersion: 5195
31.03.2006 11:17:31<<- Typ3 hat 0 neue Einträge
31.03.2006 11:17:31->> Ende Parsen 2615062
31.03.2006 11:17:31->> Sprachkontrolle
31.03.2006 11:17:31->> keine neuen Daten gefunden
31.03.2006 11:17:31->> FTP: Verbindung wird getrennt.
31.03.2006 11:17:31->> FTP: Verbindung aufgehoben.
```


----------



## B3N (31. März 2006)

Hallo Harag,

vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag - hast nen Bug gefunden. Es gab tatsächlich noch ein Problem mit der Ausgabe der einzelnen Menupunkte wenn Bank oder Inventar vorhanden ist. Dies sollte nun gefixt ein und wie gewohnt funktionieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

=


----------



## Thurgrim (31. März 2006)

Sh. anderes Posting von mir mit angehängter .lua Datei, Problem scheint immer noch zu existieren, bei meinen Banken tauchen die Reiter/Menüpunkte immer noch nicht auf.

Edit: Vergiß einfach was ich geschrieben habe, du hast es gerade geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zulaka (31. März 2006)

Ich glaube ich hab den Grund gefunden warum er in meinem Fall die Rezepte und Co. nicht richtig ausgelesen hat:

Ich spiele mit dem Englischen Client. Das war bis jetzt kein Problem mit BLASC, aber die Rezeptnamen werden da nunmal in Englisch gespeichert.

Ich habe jetzt BLASC im Deutschen Client geladen, und siehe da: Rezepte.

Jetzt mal ne Frage: Gibt es vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, wie das auch funktioniert wenn man nicht in Deutsch spielt? Jetzt muss ich ja immer den Deutschen Client starten um alles up-zu-daten. Ist ein bißchen umständlich.

Aber drum herum komm ich wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## B3N (31. März 2006)

Zulaka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich hab den Grund gefunden warum er in meinem Fall die Rezepte und Co. nicht richtig ausgelesen hat:
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Englischen Client. Das war bis jetzt kein Problem mit BLASC, aber die Rezeptnamen werden da nunmal in Englisch gespeichert.
> 
> ...



Hallo Zulaka, 

da wirst du wohl nicht drumhermkommen, man kann die Rezepte leider nur per Namen und nicht per ID auslesen. Eine andere Möglichkeit als mit dem deutschen Client zu spielen wird es erstmal leider nicht geben.


----------



## Zulaka (31. März 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> da wirst du wohl nicht drumhermkommen, man kann die Rezepte leider nur per Namen und nicht per ID auslesen. Eine andere Möglichkeit als mit dem deutschen Client zu spielen wird es erstmal leider nicht geben.
> [post="110606"][/post]​



Naja, spielen ja nicht. Muss ich nur ab und zu den Deutschen Client starten und mich kurz mit meinen Chars einloggen.

Aber danke für die prompte Antwort. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (31. März 2006)

Zulaka schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ne Frage: Gibt es vielleicht ne Möglichkeit, wie das auch funktioniert wenn man nicht in Deutsch spielt? Jetzt muss ich ja immer den Deutschen Client starten um alles up-zu-daten. Ist ein bißchen umständlich.
> 
> Aber drum herum komm ich wohl nicht, oder?
> [post="110605"][/post]​



Ich arbeite dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vwgolf626 (31. März 2006)

Also ich habe nur die ersten drei sachen Aktiviert jedoch erscheint bei mir allles möglische auch das gold bankfach usw... jedoch wollte ich nicht das das angezeigt wird


----------



## Crowley (31. März 2006)

So, Rezepte sollten jetzt auch mit dem englischen Client funktionieren. Bitte mal testen.


----------



## DeadlyAppearance (31. März 2006)

Bei mir ist das Problem, dass nun zwar alles angezeigt wird, wo ich auch einen Haken gesetzt habe, jedoch tauvht unter Rezepten nur erste Hilfe auf und nicht Alchimie. Warum auch immer wird dieser Beruf nicht angezeigt.
Mein Char ist Aerics auf Eredar.


----------



## Zulaka (31. März 2006)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> So, Rezepte sollten jetzt auch mit dem englischen Client funktionieren. Bitte mal testen.
> [post="110627"][/post]​




Hab getestet, es funktioniert hervorragend!!!
Danke sehr !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexxer (31. März 2006)

Tja, also der Char funzt, aber mein Godl wird noch immer angezeigt und das will ich nicht. Hab schon alles ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (außer Neuinst)


----------



## B3N (31. März 2006)

Hexxer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, also der Char funzt, aber mein Godl wird noch immer angezeigt und das will ich nicht. Hab schon alles ausprobiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das Problem mit dem Gold ist bekannt und wir bringen so schnell wie möglich ein Update raus welches dies beheben wird.


----------



## Hexxer (1. April 2006)

ach so, ich dachte dies sei auch behoben. Ist doch kein problem, ist schön zu wissen das sich jemand darum kümmert.

Danke


----------



## Glurak (1. April 2006)

komisch bei mri werden rezeote zwar angezeogt aber leider nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps:  ich fönds auch nett wenn man sehen würde  welceh taschen man hat .


----------



## B3N (1. April 2006)

Glurak schrieb:
			
		

> komisch bei mri werden rezeote zwar angezeogt aber leider nicht alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Kannst du uns evt. ein Rezept sagen welches du sicher hast, aber nicht angezeigt wird?
Was meinst du mit Tachen? Die Taschen welche dein Inventar bilden?


----------



## Stuklord (1. April 2006)

mein char wird seit 2 monaten nicht mehr abgedatet !! was kann ich tun?


----------



## DeadlyAppearance (1. April 2006)

Bei mir wird nun Alchimie angezeigt. Ich selbst habe keine Eisntellungsänderungen vorgenommen.


----------

